# I never tip



## Nathan Forrest (Apr 30, 2019)

...just thought some of you may like to know that.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Yet another shill/troll/sock-puppet/etc.



Nathan Forrest said:


> *I never tip*


Good to know.
Just identify yourself when you request any one of us, and we'll promptly kick you back to the curb.
And if you don't take Lyft/Uber as you seem to have proclaimed in other thread(s), then identify yourself anyway, and we'll promptly run you over.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow, we finally found the one Uber passenger who does not tip. Wake us up when you have something new for us.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Drop dead, just thought you should know that.... I'll bet you cancelled a lot.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Nathan Forrest said:


> ...just thought some of you may like to know that.


Who hurt you Nathan? I hope the attention you seek helps you deal with your pain.


----------



## Nathan Forrest (Apr 30, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> Drop dead, just thought you should know that.... I'll bet you cancelled a lot.


No, but is that something I should be doing? lol



KD_LA said:


> Yet another shill/troll/sock-puppet/etc.
> 
> 
> Good to know.
> ...


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Nathan Forrest said:


> No, but is that something I should be doing? lol
> 
> 
> Your death threat has been reported


Lol, I have so many assumptions of you it is funny.


----------



## Nathan Forrest (Apr 30, 2019)

Are you stalking me?


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Nathan Forrest said:


> Are you stalking me?


That sir is entrapment. You are under arrest.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Nathan Forrest said:


> Death threats, stalking...what's next? Uber drivers are low IQ idiots. Be careful if you have to use this service.


Up next, we have Benny the amazing Boogie Boarding Beagle, followed by your response!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Of the new members, you have created the best thread and are quite eccentric. As I wrote elsewhere, keep calm and troll on, Nathan.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-death-threat.327604/


----------



## Nathan Forrest (Apr 30, 2019)

Your Psycho babble rap only exposes your lack of education.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Nathan Forrest said:


> Your Psycho babble rap only exposes your lack of education.


You're so cute.

You almost seem sincere.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Who hurt you Nathan? I hope the attention you seek helps you deal with your pain.


Nathan, show us where on the doll daddy touched you ...


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Nathan Forrest said:


> ...just thought some of you may like to know that.


Let's see how that works out for you in the long run.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

So, 2.0 rating?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

and it’s for idiots like you that I 4 Star everyone who doesn’t leave a cash tip.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Nathan Forrest said:


> ...just thought some of you may like to know that.


Middle name Bedford?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

They need to pay better,tips are not required. It just encourages places to under pay workers and let the customer pay the diff. Any one who gives 4 stars for no cash tip is a dick. Someone can tip u $5 to $10 dollars,in the app. Its a cash less app,a lot of ppl barley use cash.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Nathan Forrest said:


> ...just thought some of you may like to know that.


Big f#&#ing deal, one of two pax don't tip. The fact that you're making big deal and post it shows what (not who) you are.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Nathan Forrest said:


> ...just thought some of you may like to know that.


No need to tip. Just identify yourself at the beginning of your trip and I'll extract the difference via longhaul.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Nathan Forrest said:


> ...just thought some of you may like to know that.


And soon (after your rating tanks) your only option will be a bus!


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

I greatly appreciate tips but I don't expect it so no issue here.



Nathan Forrest said:


> ...just thought some of you may like to know that.


Is it because you get taxed on tips or you don't really care?


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> Middle name Bedford?


How did this piece of $hit get that name passed the mods?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Illini said:


> Wow, we finally found the one Uber passenger who does not tip. Wake us up when you have something new for us.


Did he write this post with the notion that he was the exception??


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Did he write this post with the notion that he was the exception??


No. The point was almost nobody tips, so there's no point or value in bringing up the fact that he doesn't tip. Based on all of his other posts, everyone here already knows he doesn't tip.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Funny, I never complete rides with pax named Nathan


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> They need to pay better,tips are not required. It just encourages places to under pay workers and let the customer pay the diff. Any one who gives 4 stars for no cash tip is a dick. Someone can tip u $5 to $10 dollars,in the app. Its a cash less app,a lot of ppl barley use cash.


I agree about issuing a 4 star rating when a tip is absent. I always give a 1 star rating. Now that's how it's done!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

5 Uber rides last night, 1 tip (20% tip ratio), all got 4 stars. 3 Lyft rides, 3 tips (100% tip ratio), all got 5 stars. Uber could fix this and do as Lyft does, allow drivers to leave Pax ratings within 23 hours and 59 minutes of the ride's end to allow for adjustment if and when (should) a pax tip well after the ride.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Love it when a lyft rider says they will tip on the app.


----------

